# Passport photos



## Sean2008

Hi folks, I need new passport photos. Can you please recommend places in Dubai where I can get that done ? Thanks.


----------



## Glasceb

Most photo printing/ developing places do these. Definately there's a place in the Spinneys on Trade Centre Road and the Spinneys in Bur Dubai that does them. I seen a photo booth once, but can't remember where it was.
You'll find a place in most malls that will do them.


----------



## Del

The are loads of Kodak outlets in Dubai, aren't there?


----------



## Elphaba

Sean2008 said:


> Hi folks, I need new passport photos. Can you please recommend places in Dubai where I can get that done ? Thanks.


There are photo shops in every mall and in each Carrefour. 

You haven't said where you are, so not possible to be more specific than that.


-


----------



## Sean2008

Are these self-service photo shops? If you can please tell me of any places at the Dubai Mall, Ibn Battuta or Mall of the Emirates that would be good. Thanks. 



Elphaba said:


> There are photo shops in every mall and in each Carrefour. You haven't said where you are, so not possible to be more specific than that.-


----------



## sgilli3

Sean2008 said:


> Are these self-service photo shops? If you can please tell me of any places at the Dubai Mall, Ibn Battuta or Mall of the Emirates that would be good. Thanks.


I'm only familiar with photo shop at Ibn Battuta.

As you enter the centre (Geant end) there is a photo store.( next to kitchen accessory store..across from lion fountain)
They do passport photos there ( we had some taken there)

Also, a little closer to Geant itself, is another photo processing store, which I believe does passport pics.


----------



## judicious

There is a Kodak store in the LULU building in Barsha near MOE and they do passport photos.


----------



## katiepotato

There are definitely photo shops in Dubai Mall - just ask at one of the information points (with the maps) and the customer service people will be able to point you in the right direction. I haven't seen self-serve photo booths here, the shop will take a photo, print out however many copies you ask for (usually multiples of 4) and give you a CD with the image on so you can get re-prints as and when needed. 

If you want an exact location - there is a Kodak shop on the first floor in WAFI (the Raffles end), next to the White Company.


----------



## Andy Capp

katiepotato said:


> If you want an exact location - there is a Kodak shop on the first floor in WAFI (the* Raffles end), next to the White Company*.


Posh bird, but I do like the linen bedding from the White Company!


----------

